
AirBnB raises funding, launches iPhone app - bkwok
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20022430-36.html
======
yosho
I like how Sequoia is doing early stage seed rounds now. It sets them up
perfectly for the Series A.

~~~
hartror
I wonder what the reasons behind this are?

Less opportunities going around?

More competition for the same number of opportunities (from other funds or
cashed up companies such as FB & Google buying out companies early)?

A reaction to the "super angels" and their successes?

------
Stevenup7002
Congratulations guys!

